# shorty headers



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the best choice for my 65 GTO, shorty headers or the RARE cast iron manifolds? The motor is 400 bored .030, #061 heads ported at 74cc, Comp cams 275 Dual pattern, Keith Black flat top pistons, forged rods, Tri-Power.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I got my answer from Bear on the tech. forum. Thanks Bear!!


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

*R/A manifolds are the way to go*

I went with reproduction R/A manifolds from (Ram air reproductions inc) Their not cheap, but there about the same price as Doug's headers. I like them better then headers because they fit perfect and they don't leak or have any clearance issues as header do. Plus in my past cars, headers create a lot more heat under the hood. If your going to only race then headers are the way to go. The R/A manifolds are better for street/strip and just better all around. Stock log manifolds are too restrictive and puny and I would even bother.


----------

